# Moeller Sucos PS316



## dermoench (21 November 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich soll in naher Zukunft in die USA fliegen um dort einige kleine Änderungen im Programm einer Moeller Sucos PS316 durchführen. Bis heute habe ich noch nie mit einer Moeller-SPS gearbeitet. 
Habe dann heute morgen mal den Moeller Field-Service angerufen um da mal ein paar Infos zu bekommen. Das erste Problem war dann schon mal das der Techniker von Moeller mir sagte ohne ein Backup vom Programm können wir  gar nichts ändern, und leider hat unser Kunde keine Backups mehr!
Der Moeller-Techniker sagte das es möglich wäre das Programm aus der Steuerung wieder zurück in einen AWL-Code den die S30 Software lesen kann zu kompilieren, dieser Service würde 850 Euronen kosten, dazu kämen 250 Euro für ein Interface und 800 Euro für die S30 Software die wir nicht besitzen.

Hat hier jemand Ahnung von dem System und eine Idee für die Lösung dieses Problems? Vielleicht wäre hier jemand bereit gegen einen Unkostenbeitrag ein Interface und die Software zur verfügung zu stellen. Hat jemand eine Idee zu dem Thema nicht vorhandenes Original-Programm?

Unter den mir zur Zeit bekannten Aspekten denke ich nämlich das es einfacher wird die Sucos raus und ne S7 rein zumachen! Wenn sich die oben angesprochenen Aspekte organisieren lassen wäre es zeitlich für uns allerdings wesentlich besser.

Gruß an alle hier im Board

Mike


----------



## blasterbock (21 November 2007)

Ich hatte mal vor Jahren den aktuellen Programmstand einer Anlage per Plattencrash verloren. Ich hatte zum Glück damals einen halbwegs aktuellen Ausdruck des Programms auf Papier. Konnte damit dann das Programm restaurieren, sprich neu eingeben. Hat ca. 1 Woche gedauert, bis das Programm so lief, wie der Stand auf dem EPROM.
Ohne Quellcode kannst Du nichts machen, auch keinen Status anzeigen.
Der Disassemble-Code von Moeller ist auch nur der reine Maschinencode. Keine Operand ist dokumentiert (ähnlich wie bei S7, wenn Du aus der Steuerung ein Programm zurückliest).
Programm und Adapter kann ich verleihen, ohne den Quellcode mache ich Dir aber keine Hoffnungen, dass Du da irgendwas tun kannst.
Dazu kommt möglicherweise, dass Du keinen R32 RAM-Modul für die PS316 hast, um Dein Programm testen zu können. Sollte das ganze dann wieder auf EPROM gebrannt werden müssen, brauchst Du auch noch einen Prommer von Moeller.
Kannst Du diese kleinen Funktionsänderungen nicht per Logo oder Easy aussserhalb der PS316 machen ?


----------



## dermoench (21 November 2007)

Hallo Blasterbock,

autsch, warum einfach wenn es kompliziert geht! Ich warte zwar im Moment noch auf den Schaltplan aus den USA, hab die Anlage nämlich noch nie gesehen und daher weiß ich im Moment auch nicht so wie sie funktioniert, aber das müßte ja schon fast mit dem Teufel zugehen wenn man da mit einer LOGO nix "gebastelt" bekommt.
Naja manchmal sieht man vor lauter Wald die Bäume nicht! Danke für deine kleine Eingebung.

Gruß Mike


----------



## Zimbo30 (21 November 2007)

Hallo,

das Programm kann man meines Wissens mit der Programmiersoftware rauslesen und decompilieren. Meine ich zumindestens.

Mal ne Frage, wie wolltest du denn Programmänderungen machen?
Hast du ein Programmiergerät?

Gruß Zimbo


----------



## dermoench (21 November 2007)

Hallo Zimbo30,

nein ich habe die Software und das Kabel für eine Sucos nicht, darum ja auch meine Frage ob es jemanden geben würde der gegen einen realistischen Unkostenbeitrag beides Leihweise zur Verfügung stellen würde.

Zum Thema Programmiergerät: für so Aufgaben an so alten Anlagen mit alten Steuerungen hat sich bei mir ein altes Siemens PG740 mit Win95 bestens bewährt. Das hat mir bis jetzt immer gute Dienste geleistet wenn irgendwas mit Anwendungssoftware unter DOS programmiert werden mußte. Und da waren mittlerweile schon echt üble Exoten bei (CMZ-Motion-Controller, Giddings & Lewis usw.)

Wie schon oben beschrieben hab ich ja auch schon von Moeller die Auskunft das die den Maschienencode wieder in ein für die S30 Software lesbares Programm kompilieren können. Moeller stellt es aber so dar als ob nur Moeller das könnte und auch nur in Absprache mit dem Hersteller der Maschiene (der ist aber eh pleite). Ich denke hier geht es um Geldmache.
Für mich wäre interessant WIE man das rekompilieren kann!

Gruß Mike


----------



## Zimbo30 (21 November 2007)

Ich probiere es morgen mal an der Arbeit aus. 
Gebe dir dann Bescheid, okay?


----------



## dermoench (21 November 2007)

an Zimbo30:

ja klar, bin für jeden der mir helfen kann dankbar. Ich hab leider kein System an dem ich es ausprobieren kann.

Dann hoffe ich mal das Du mir morgen gute Nachrichten bringen kannst!

Gruß Mike


----------



## himbeergeist (21 November 2007)

ich glaube das auslesen klappt nicht, die möller-steuerungen sind "einbahnstraßen"

Frank


----------



## Uwe Schröder (21 November 2007)

*Leider keine große Hilfe!*

Hallo!

Leider ist es so!
Ohne Quellcode geht nichts mehr.

Sicher kann man mit der SUCOsoft S30 das Maschinenprogramm
auslesen und dann einschicken und recompilieren lassen.

Leider hat man dann aber keinen Kommentar.
Besser ist es alles neu zu machen.

Wenn in S7 zu Hause ist, sollte man das so machen.

Man kann auch den (dann recompilierten ) Quellcode nach
S40 bei Moeller importieren.
Dann wäre der Einsatz einer Moellersteuerung möglich.

Das ganze scheint etwas Preisintensiv zu werden!!??

mfG. Uwe Schröder


----------



## Stromer (21 November 2007)

Ich bin mir zimlich sicher dass es decompilieren geht, habe aber schon Jahre nichts mehr mit Möller gemacht.
Allerdings sieht es dann so aus wie wenn es mit einem Handpg geschrieben wäre, ohne Kommentare.
Auch nur in AWL, denn was anderes kann diese Soft nicht, aber das ist ja wohl kein Problem.

Ein anders Problem wäre: Ist das Programm Passwortgeschützt?
Dann geht nichts mehr ohne das Ursprungsprogramm.

Ich besitze noch eine der ersten S30 die noch auf Dos läuft.
Habe noch einen alten Schlepptopp mit WIN95 wo es aufgespielt ist und das Kabel. Kann aber nichts probieren mangels SPS.
Evt. würde ich den verleihen.


----------



## Zimbo30 (22 November 2007)

Guten Morgen,

habs gerade mal ausprobiert. War doch so wie ich´s in Erinnerung hatte. Mit der Sucosoft S30 (DOS-Version) ausgelesen und discompiler durchgeführt. Alles ohne Probleme gelaufen.
Kannst dann dein programm in KOP/FUP oder AWL bearbeiten. Halt ohne Kommentare und Symbole, wie es die anderen bereits schon erwähnten. 
Kommt jetzt natürlich drauf an, wie groß das Programm ist und wieviele E/A´s dran hängen. Anhand des Schaltplans hättest du ja zumindestens die E/A´s, vielleicht reichts das ja.

Hoffe dir weiter geholfen zu haben


----------



## blasterbock (22 November 2007)

@Stromer
@Zimbo30
Eure Aussagen beziehen sich auf die PS3. 
Für die PS316 gab es kein Hand-PG und auch kein Passwort.
Recompilieren des 316-Programms ist nicht so einfach, weil die 316 mit Unterprogrammen gearbeitet hat.
Die PS3 kannte nur einen Programmbaustein.
Den konnte man mit der Software oder dem PRG3 auslesen und ändern.


----------



## Zimbo30 (22 November 2007)

Okay, sorry dann nehme ich alles zurück. :icon_sad: 
Habe es in der tat mit der PS3 probiert.


----------



## dermoench (22 November 2007)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen,

hui, da hat sich nach meinem Feierabend ja noch ne rege Beteiligung abgespielt. Danke für eure Beiträge.

An Uwe Schröder: das Preisintensive ist genau das was mir nicht schmeckt, viel schlimmer für mich ist sogar noch die Zeit die wir dadurch bei den aktuellen Projekten verlieren. Wir wissen eh vorne und hinten nicht wie wir uns drehen sollen weil wir so viel zu tuen haben. Aber besser so als anders herum.

Im großen ganzen habe ich aber immer noch die Hoffnung das es da ne Lösung ohne Moeller gibt! Mal abwarten was der Tag bringt!

Gruß Mike


----------



## mm-mm-mm (17 November 2009)

*Discompiler PS306/316*

Hallo Leute !

-ohne die ******.p6w Datei geht NICHTS !

Einen Discompiler gibt es nur bei PS3 und PS4-100 ! 

Wenn Du Dir einen PRG-Ausdruck schicken läßt, kannst Du die Eingaben und Änderungen bei uns im Prüffeld machen, wir "LEIHEN" Dir eine CPU , die schickst Du ins AmiLand, die probieren aus und schicken zurück wenns funktioniert !
mfg
mm-mm-mm


----------



## technikl (28 Juni 2010)

*ich glaub ich kann dir helfen*

Hallo alle zusammen,

bin durch zufall auf euer forum gestossen.
Ich habe in meinen Betrieb noch mehrere PS316 und PS 3 laufen. Ich Arbeite mit einem alten p3 Laptop auf diesen habe ich dos laufen. Die 'Software die ich benutze heisst sucos6 für die PS 316.Wenn du vielleicht den Programmnamen weist kannst du ganz normal mit dieser software in die Steuerung einsteigen. ansonsten kann du dir das programm von der Steuerung von der Plc holen und Archivieren aber nur im KOP. 
Wenn du es noch brauchst kann ich dir gerne die Bestelldaten meines kabel für die Verbindung zwischen PC und PLC angeben.
Ich hoffe das hilft dir einwenig weiter


----------



## mm-mm-mm (28 Juni 2010)

*Hallo*

...wenn du für deinen Betrieb noch PS3 PS316 Ersatzteile brauchen solltest, dann klicke mal hier : www.michaelmainka.de
mfg mm


----------

